# Male nails do they matter?



## greenground (Jun 4, 2008)

Most guy usually dont pay much attention to their nails and only go as far as clipping them.

Some go all out and including the ones that do it as a lifestyle choice, I mean the ones that go for the works (not including paint).

Does it matter to you if a guy does his nails or not?

I personally like having nice shiny nails, nice and smooth. I will buff my own nails but thats about it.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2008)

I really don't care, as long as they're short and clean.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah as long as he cuts them and keeps them clean it doesnt really matter to me.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2008)

As long as they're tidy and clean I'm not fussed. Though if you're dating me, expect me to fix your cuticles every now and then lol

I like giving manicures to men at work, and you'd be surprised to know how much men love having buffed nails. I sell buffers like hotcakes to men. Shiny nails appeal to them.


----------



## GillT (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm not fussed as long as they're cut and clean.


----------



## esha (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really don't care, as long as they're short and clean. agreed.


----------



## greenground (Jun 5, 2008)

If given the choice would you prefer them all done up?


----------



## bulbul (Jun 5, 2008)

as long as it is short and clean, if they buff it to look shinee and healthy is great, but no nail polish please


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2008)

As long as they're clean and cut, i could care less. If they're buffed and polished, it would actually make me wonder how much time this guy has on hands (no pun intended)


----------



## Aprill (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As long as they're clean and cut, i could care less. If they're buffed and polished, it would actually make me wonder how much time this guy has on hands (no pun intended) ITA, Im afraid of a man with well manicured nails


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2008)

haha, reminds me of that guy in the Oceans 11 series





I don't really mind as long as they're clean and short as the others said.

As for buffed, if they like it then go for it, but I'm not bothered. I would be more freaked out if they were long, than if they were buffed.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2008)

i don't mind. i like clean nails, if they like buffed, that's fine by me. although i must say if i see one with polished nails, i might jump on him and ask him to do mine


----------



## monniej (Jun 5, 2008)

yes, yes, yes! neat, clean nails with cuticles cared for! i love a man that takes care of his hands! i don't mind clear polish at all. there are 3 things a man must do imo. teeth taken care of, hands taken care of, and shoes taken care of. we can work the rest out! lmao~


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 5, 2008)

It definately matters to me that they are neat and clean. My Husband is very good about keeping his that way. I don't think I'll ever get him in a salon for a MAN-acure, but a girl and try!


----------



## dancer01 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like them to be cut short and kept clean..no nail polish or anything though, I don't care if they are shiny.


----------



## Darla (Jun 5, 2008)

well i have to admit I like having nice nails. (good shape and good cuticles) but then i turn around and work on the car or in the garden and ruin them.


----------



## greenground (Jun 7, 2008)

HMMM, I am gonna grow mine SUPER long and buff them and throw on clear polish.


----------



## demanda (Jun 7, 2008)

Male nails matter to me only from a point of hygiene. I don't like when guys get manicures, but I like for my man's nails to be clean and trimmed so I don't get scratched!


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree clean and cut nails. I think men with dirty, raggy nails and cuticles are disgusting.

My husband always keeps his trimmed and cleaned.


----------



## nailmind (Jan 16, 2013)

I never had long nails until lately, the summer 2012. I have to admit that I like long nails shiny and mostly nails that are clear colour. I like growing the nails now but not too long although I as said, like seeing nails on other both men and women. Long nails are beautiful and a real nice extension of ones who appreciate beauty in their looks.


----------



## nailmind (Jan 16, 2013)

I think that when one wants to feel the 'beautiful' on the inside as well as on the outside. The over appearance of one to feel good inside can be express in many ways.
In the case of personal appearance can be express by your hands and nails. Shiny nails on a man to me is that of one wanting to feel the male beauty within that ids very different the the female's quest for beauty. Man are of different emotions and when one can take the time in expressing this inner beauty by outer appearance such as nail care is beautiful in it self.
I, lately began to buff my nails and grow them just long enough again as I love long and shinny nails both on men and women.
Shiny nails on men look beautiful in unique ways a men who do their nails in this manner indicates a special care about them selves and this has been a rising awareness in myself.
I was amazed how shiny my nails became with patience in buffing my nails and not to be using nail polish which I avoid chemical applications in wanting my nails being shiny.
So over all I say to you all men out there, search your inner beauty and at least make your nails shine for all to see and fr you to feel good about yourself.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't care how they look like as long as they're not too long and they keep them clean. My bf has amazing nails...even better than mine and the white part of them looks super white, people asks him if he got a mani all the time lol and ofc he never does cuz he just don't care! XD


----------

